
Ask HN: How do you search using regex in your web browser? - bfoks
Looks that it&#x27;s currently impossible in most popular web browsers. One have to install some extensions and I&#x27;m not sure if I can trust them.<p>What do you use to search web pages using regex?
======
maydemir
You mean Google Dork?

------
gregjor
curl | grep

~~~
bfoks
Works for simple HTML pages, doesn't work for SPAs with external resources.

~~~
gregjor
Works for server-side rendered pages. Doesn’t work for SPAs because they’re
doing it wrong.

